# OAKED Arrogant Bastard Ale



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn this is good.

Hoppy, creamy, sweet, and smooth. That's how I describe it. Damn it's good, $14 a 6 pack is a bit much. :r


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree, very good stuff although it turns into an over-oaked mess if you age it so drink fresh! :ss


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Is this different than regular 'ol ABA? btw, if you like this, have you tried Pliny the Elder?


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Is this different than regular 'ol ABA? btw, if you like this, have you tried Pliny the Elder?


Yeah it is oak aged and only comes in 12 ounce bottles unlike the regular ABA which only comes in bombers.

PTE is an amazing Double IPA, one of my favorites.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds great! on my list the next time i head to the beer store. Hopefully its avalable here.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Anybody had Founders Devil Dancer? Also a great DIPA


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Is this different than regular 'ol ABA? btw, if you like this, have you tried Pliny the Elder?


Pliny the Elder? Never heard of it!


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

snowboardin58 said:


> Anybody had Founders Devil Dancer? Also a great DIPA


Was up in my home state of NJ last week and they recently got Founders into the state. Looked all over for the Devil Dancer but couldn't find it. Did enjoy the Breakfast Stout though.

Had a couple of bombers of one of my favorite DIPA's however which is Southern Tier's Unearthly. Gotta love that stuff!!! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Pliny the Elder? Never heard of it!


I think I suggested it for your upcoming herf on another board. Made by russian river.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> I think I suggested it for your upcoming herf on another board. Made by russian river.


Can't find it here, locally. Just checked BEVMO.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Can't find it here, locally. Just checked BEVMO.


It's limited production and I'm very sure it's available in your area a few times per year. It may just be sold out. BevMo won't list it on their website though, you'll have to call or just go there.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> It's limited production and I'm very sure it's available in your area a few times per year. It may just be sold out. BevMo won't list it on their website though, you'll have to call or just go there.


I'll try this weekend. :tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

http://russianriverbrewing.com (pliny the elder)

Darrell (or any of you other guys) - If you're ever in L.A., one of my favorite bars is called Naja's Place at the Redondo Beach Pier. They've got 77 beers on tap (occasionally Pliny the Elder *on tap* - that's where I had it first), about 30 Belgians or more in the fridge & another 600 different kind of beers in bottles in the back.

http://www.najasplace.com/

Great, great spot. They have bands, a marina view and a spot to smoke and drink out front.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I'll try this weekend. :tu


If you can't find it let me know. I ordered a case back in July before it was distributed to Colorado and then a month later it is all over the place in Denver so I have extra. :cb


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

denverdog said:


> If you can't find it let me know. I ordered a case back in July before it was distributed to Colorado and then a month later it is all over the place in Denver so I have extra. :cb


Who did you order the case from? The brewery? I'm trying to get it out here as well.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Who did you order the case from? The brewery? I'm trying to get it out here as well.


A guy/shop I befriended while traveling in San Francisco. Where are you located?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

denverdog said:


> A guy/shop I befriended while traveling in San Francisco. Where are you located?


VA. I see Philly is getting it soon. Called a few places and they said it'll arrive between Thanksgiving and January.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> VA. I see Philly is getting it soon. Called a few places and they said it'll arrive between Thanksgiving and January.


If you get antsy or have issues finding it just let me know. I am happy to share the love. :tu


----------

